# A rhetorical question and a special request please



## skiprat (Feb 14, 2012)

First the rhetorical question. Why is God so cruel sometimes? 
Don't answer that please here or otherwise, it's just the way I feel at the moment.

75 years ago He blessed the lives of many people by presenting the world with a wonderful lady. She single handedly raised three children and taught them high moral standards and ethics.  They grew up well. 
Since then she has been a ray of sunshine in many peoples lives. She was a devout church going Christian and until very recently was also voluntarily caring for elderly folks in her neighbourhood. Some younger than herself. She never once put herself first.

Around Christmas, she reluctantly admitted she wasn't feeling too good. 
On Jan 5th she was diagnosed with cancer.  This evening He took her away.  

For many years, I've not been able to understand the way He works and He certainly has never answered my questions or prayers.
So my request is to all those good folks that still have the Faith is please ask Him to take care of my Mum for me. 

Thanks. 
I'll be away for a bit, but I'll be back.


----------



## Kaaawaz28 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am truely sorry,prayers from my family to yours
Aloha Thomas


----------



## CaptG (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, 

I am so sorry for you loss.  Thoughts & prayers are with you and your family during your time of healing.  

-Dan


----------



## terryf (Feb 14, 2012)

My sincerest condolences Steven!


----------



## ohiococonut (Feb 14, 2012)

My condolences as well.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 14, 2012)

My prayers and condolences as well. Steve, rest assured, she is in a much better place than we are.


----------



## bubbatww (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Steven. Nothing can take away your pain but know you and your family are in our thoughts my friend.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 14, 2012)

My condolences as well.


----------



## jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 14, 2012)

prayer for you and others here.  I leave you with Luke 23:43


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven
Thinking of you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Feb 14, 2012)

Thoughts & prayers are with you and your family.

There will be a time when all of the pieces will fit together 
and we will understand the reason for the pain.


----------



## hehndc (Feb 14, 2012)

Deepest regrets, for you and all around her for the loss.

Steve


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thinking of you in this loss. And what an amazing legacy she has left.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven,

Condolences for the loss of your Mum also Wilma my bride of coming up 57 yrs is also 75 an angel of mercy to everyone like your Mum had a major gyno for two viralent Sarcoma and Cancer into Chemo then in a few months Radiotherapy facing this fair and square myself right now.

Be assured your Mum will be with you when you pass, waiting to be reunited with you in the distant future, keep her in your mind, life and thought rejoicing in the knowledge of the time you had here on earth with her. Your legacy to her IMHO will be she reared a forthright great son who cares and shares ready to provide a legacy for your wife and children, this way we can show our love truly and treasure our Mums.

I always look forward to hearing from you and I know you care and share and feel.

It is not known how long we have personally if I may share what Wilma is doing now is same as always for hours each evening knitting new born baby layettes for babies born dead on arrival, burial quilts stitched by the many hundreds etc. other acts of kindness by the score, grandmother to 47 each one has a full sized quilt and so on.

We are dissembling our collections and passions while we can, paid for our funerals etc. I really believe in my heart this way we can honour our loved ones. In the front page of our will is an addendum a monument to each of Wilma and Me to the value of 70.000 Dollars and tucked into the third page a note Just Kidding about the monuments.

Kind regards your friend Peter.


----------



## renowb (Feb 14, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you. I know exactly the way you feel.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, So sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers are with you and your family..


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 14, 2012)

thoughts and prayers for you and yours, my friend.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 14, 2012)

Take care. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 14, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, my sincere condolences to you and your family.

Andrew


----------



## glycerine (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your mother.  I lost mine almost two years ago in very much the same way, to melanoma.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, I am so very sorry. And if I may say, while I have no idea exactly what you are feeling right now, I know God understands it. And He is big enough for your questions and even your emotions. You are truly in my prayers and if I can be of any help with the other side of things, I would be honored (or honoured as it were).


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 14, 2012)

Prayers for your family Steven & our sincerest condolences.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, you have my condolences. The day I lost my mom was the hardest day of my life. You will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 14, 2012)

Mysteries happen....good and bad. Sometimes its hard to tell the difference. He does and my guess is you will too, one day. Til then, thoughts and prayers are wth you.


----------



## LouCee (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, words cannot express how sorry we are for your loss.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2012)

With her living the life as you described it, he IS taking care of her. Praying for you Steven.


----------



## Monty (Feb 14, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Feb 14, 2012)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven - sorry to hear of your pain. We've been to several family funerals this past year. Never easy, but we move on for the sake of those that are still here and to honor the memory of those that have gone.


----------



## thrustmonkey (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I wonder the same thing too more frequently than not.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 14, 2012)

So happy you had such a good mother. Will add her in my prayers.


----------



## RichF (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## el_d (Feb 14, 2012)

My deppest codolences Steven.


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

Steven,

I very sorry to hear about the great loss to you and your family. I send my most sincere condolences and I hope the days and weeks ahead will ease your pain and that you will find answers some of your questions.

Tim


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Condolances*

I also offer my condolances Steven.  Along with this word of encouragement.  While you feel grief at the loss of your mum - she experiences the joy of eternal life.  

She was a Christian and to a Christian, the end of this life is the beginning of a better one.  

While at a time like this we often feel that our prayers were not answered...your mum's prayers probably were.


----------



## sumterdad (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and our prayers are with you


----------



## randbcrafts (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss Steven. I know what you are going through. Best wishes. My prayers will be with you.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, as long as one person holds the departed person's memory in their heart, that member will stay alive.  My Mom died several years back and it was the darkest day I had ever experienced.  Nearly 10 years ago, my wife of 35 years succumbed to Cancer.  Yes, I blamed God for all the aches and pains that she went through and the terrible pain I was feeling.  I used many words hurled towards the one who really understood what I was going through and He understood and forgave me instantly.
No, I do not have any real idea of your pain and grief.  That is your personal thing and only you may embrace it.  Just remember your Mum and listen to her.  She will help you through these tough times.  With love, our prayers are there for you. May God carry you through these trying times.  God bless you, Steven.
Charles


----------



## Joe Burns (Feb 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  As you describe your mother we see how special and wonderful a person she was.  

The loss of someone whom we care and love for deeply often causes us to question why.  Especially if they are so special to a lot of people.  Maybe it was her time to be called home.  If so then it would be a wonderful blessing for a devout christian and not cruel.  It doesn't make our loss and pain any easier.

Don't let anything shake your faith.  It will sustain you whatever you face.  None of us will ever understand how he works.  Prayers are always heard, they aren't always answered the way we wish or expect.  Sometimes the answers are no, maybe, later, or yes.  Keep praying.

I will be happy to say a prayer for your mother and you.      

Joe


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Steven. I've known this feeling myself. Take care.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 15, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your mom Stephen. You and your family will be in our prayers. My close friends mom passed yesterday, I was fairly close to them. It is devastating. Take care.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Feb 15, 2012)

My prayers are with you. Oh and God answers all prayers, just sometimes he says no.


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, So sorry about you and your families loss, Our thoughts are with you


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.  It was grace that He took her fast and that her suffering was so brief.  A marvelous woman who you have honored with such a sweet remembrance!


----------



## WillieD (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll pray that He watches both of you!


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## markgum (Feb 15, 2012)

Deepest sympathy.  Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 15, 2012)

My deepest sympathy and condolences in your time of grief.  Only wishing you the best.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven,
  I'm sorry to hear this. Your Mum and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 15, 2012)

My heartfelt sympathy Steven.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Really sorry to hear of your loss, You are in our thoughts.
If you need anything you now where i am.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 15, 2012)

My prayers are with you


----------



## olsenla (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven,

I'm very sorry for your loss and you have my sincerest condolences. 

Larry


----------



## wizard (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, I am so very sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences. Sincerely, Doc


----------



## watchman7 (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven,

Ladies like your Mum get special robes in heaven. Prayers and condolences.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, losing a loved one is never easy. And when someone you love becomes a memory, that memory becomes a treasure. Matthew 5:4


----------



## eldee (Feb 15, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you Steven. Request granted.


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 15, 2012)

Will have you in our prayers.
Eugene.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, I am so very sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences. Roy


----------



## bitshird (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, I am very sorry for your loss, you have my deepest condolences and you and your Mum will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Sincerely
Ken Ferrell


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## arioux (Feb 15, 2012)

My prayers are with you and my deepest condolences to you and your familly.


----------



## JeffT (Feb 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. May peace and comfort be found by you and your family!


----------



## Haynie (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry.  Sounds like she earned her rest.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven,
Our family will keep you and yours in our prayers. Just know that her legacy still lives in her children and their children by her example.  The answer to the rest of your questions are in the Book.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 15, 2012)

My condolences,

Dave


----------



## David M (Feb 15, 2012)

My deepest sympathy and prayers , you and your family . 
David


----------



## Toni (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven~my deepest condolences.


----------



## weasel1219 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just by the description of your post, we can all tell she was an "Angel"
We are so sorry for you loss, and our prayers are with you and your family..
God Bless


----------



## glen r (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## jaeger (Feb 15, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. Hang in there Steven!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 15, 2012)

So sorry you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 15, 2012)

Our heartfelt condolences, Steven.


----------



## Seer (Feb 15, 2012)

My deepest condolences on your loss Stephen I imagine the memories you have will always bring a smile back to your face.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 15, 2012)

He has reasons beyond us but we can be assured there is a good reason. Perhaps a reward for a wonderful life. A chance to look down and at all those she has helped.


----------



## LizardSpit (Feb 15, 2012)

I lost my father to cancer when he was 61.  His passing took more than a year.  He was a quiet hero.  I do not know why he had to go, I just know that his passing does not diminish my love for him.  
My sincere condolences, 
Dennis


----------



## truckfixr (Feb 15, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven, My prayers and condolences go out to you. My dad passed away in 2009. I have spent much time reflecting on the good times we had together. Please take care and come back soon.

Wayne


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Steven..my sincerest condolences


----------



## SloLouie (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Mere words are unable to convey may feelings. I lost my dad at 57, its been 22 years I still miss him.


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of your Mother's passing.

Scott.


----------



## CSue (Jul 29, 2012)

Steven, I realize you're still away.  And I understand.  But when you come back, I want you to know how sorry I am for your loss.  You and your family will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## corian king (Jul 30, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are also with you!
GOD Bless!!


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 30, 2012)

Praying for you and the family for comfort that can only come from God at this time.
Cherish all of the memories you have, no one can ever take them away.


----------



## Mikel@CSUSA (Jul 30, 2012)

my condolences go out to you. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kd5nay (Jul 30, 2012)

I am truly sorry for the pain you are surely still feeling from your mothers passing but remember this loss you've experienced is most definitely her gain.  If we knew why He does everything He does we would have no need for faith.  I am praying for you and your family that God will give y'all a peace that can only come from the one who gave you the gift of your mothers presence for so many years and who gave her the eternal gift of Heaven.

Andy


----------



## John Den (Jul 30, 2012)

Deepest sympathy and my thoughts are with you,
John in Devon


----------

